# Gritty Niagara Falls, New York



## Dr Funky (Dec 15, 2014)

Gritty Niagara Falls, New York | Facebook

Gritty Niagara Falls, NY - an album on Flickr


----------



## Dr Funky (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## Dr Funky (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## Dr Funky (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## Dr Funky (Dec 15, 2014)

homicide memorial ferry ave niagara falls new york


----------



## Dr Funky (Dec 15, 2014)

Homicide investigation in Niagara Falls, New York















Homicide Investigation↓↓↓ Search for homicide suspect, unrelated murder to murder above^^


----------



## runnah (Dec 15, 2014)

Yeah the Canada side is much nicer.


----------



## Dr Funky (Dec 15, 2014)

Shooting investigation in Niagara Falls New York, 2 year old girl is accidentally shot in face in drive by shooting.


----------



## waday (Dec 15, 2014)

runnah said:


> Yeah the Canada side is much nicer.


Definitely. It's quite unfortunate. My family visited for 4 days on the Canada side and about 2 hours on the USA side.


----------



## Dr Funky (Dec 15, 2014)

Anti Violence rally after murder on Ontario avenue in Niagara Falls, New York


----------



## Dr Funky (Dec 15, 2014)

waday said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah the Canada side is much nicer.
> ...



LOL @ 2 hours


----------



## waday (Dec 15, 2014)

Dr Funky said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> > runnah said:
> ...


Yeah, it took about 15 minutes to find cheap parking, then an hour or so walk around the area, then a few minutes to take some pictures, then walked back to the car. To be fair, if we hadn't just been in Canada, we may have stayed longer. The Canadian side was so much cleaner.


----------



## Dr Funky (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## runnah (Dec 15, 2014)

Western NY is pretty rough. Rochester can be a very rough town and Buffalo should just be avoided at all costs.


----------



## Dr Funky (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## Dr Funky (Dec 15, 2014)

Homicide Memorial


----------



## waday (Dec 15, 2014)

Too.. many.. photos...


----------



## Dr Funky (Dec 15, 2014)

too many photos?? is there a limit?


----------



## waday (Dec 15, 2014)

Dr Funky said:


> too many photos?? is there a limit?


Well, I think you'll get your point across better by posting a link to your Flickr/FB, providing a short description of your work, and posting 1 or 2 photos that best show your work.

Otherwise, people are going to gloss over this.


----------



## Dr Funky (Dec 15, 2014)

waday said:


> Well, I think you'll get your point across better by posting a link to your Flickr/FB, providing a short description of your work, and posting 1 or 2 photos that best show your work.
> 
> Otherwise, people are going to gloss over this.



oh.. good idea...  I posted the link in the first photo


----------



## waday (Dec 15, 2014)

Dr Funky said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I think you'll get your point across better by posting a link to your Flickr/FB, providing a short description of your work, and posting 1 or 2 photos that best show your work.
> ...


Yeah, I saw that.

However, what is the purpose of these pictures? What do you want the viewer to take away?

Right now, all I see is, don't ever visit the USA side of Niagara Falls.


----------



## otherprof (Dec 15, 2014)

Dr Funky said:


> Gritty Niagara Falls New York | Facebook
> Some series! I was there years ago and the Canadian side was always much nicer, i.e., civilized.
> But I don't remember all the neat graffiti spelling out "GRITTY NIAGARA FALLS NY".
> Gritty Niagara Falls, NY - an album on Flickr


I can't believe all the grafitti saying "Gritty Niagara Falls NY".


----------



## Dr Funky (Dec 15, 2014)

"gritty niagara falls ny" isnt graffiti its a tag I added to the photos so no one would steal them


----------



## Fred Berg (Dec 15, 2014)

Good stuff, but breaking it up a bit would be a good idea. 

Certainly an eye opener. I remember the photos my grandmother had of the Niagara Falls and thinking how lucky the people living near there were.


----------



## beachrat (Dec 15, 2014)

Man,that is the worst graffiti I've ever seen.
If they're gonna trash the place,they should at least be a little artistic.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Dec 17, 2014)

I'd recommend holding your camera 3 degrees further to the right, or fix the horizons in post.  The tilt in all the photos is distracting.


----------



## bribrius (Dec 17, 2014)

I liked the set, not all are winners but the compilation was a eye opener and sure had grit. I went to niagra falls and took photos of the falls (you know like a tourist) a while back. If this was all there then I clearly missed out as the falls gave no where near the artistic license. Thanks for posting.


----------



## mingxuan (Dec 19, 2014)

what has happend about the houses? you have used the HDR?


----------



## Parker219 (Dec 19, 2014)

Why didn't you throw up a NO 56K warning?!?!


----------



## Dr Funky (Dec 23, 2014)

Stradawhovious said:


> I'd recommend holding your camera 3 degrees further to the right, or fix the horizons in post.  The tilt in all the photos is distracting.



thankyou! I'll try and take note


----------



## Dr Funky (Dec 23, 2014)

Parker219 said:


> Why didn't you throw up a NO 56K warning?!?!


what does that mean


----------



## Dr Funky (Dec 23, 2014)

mingxuan said:


> what has happend about the houses? you have used the HDR?



in some photos yes, I used HDR


----------



## Dr Funky (Dec 23, 2014)

bribrius said:


> I liked the set, not all are winners but the compilation was a eye opener and sure had grit. I went to niagra falls and took photos of the falls (you know like a tourist) a while back. If this was all there then I clearly missed out as the falls gave no where near the artistic license. Thanks for posting.



tourists never see this side, thats not surprising. and thankyou!


----------



## Dr Funky (Dec 23, 2014)

where should the horizon usually be? in the middle correct?


----------



## BillM (Dec 23, 2014)

I think what they are trying to tell you is that if you put 3 or 4 photos into a thread they would be able to give you constructive criticism. But to just start a thread and fill it will 50 photos of the same subject just over and over doesn't really give them much of an idea of what you are looking to learn. Lets face it, I was bored after the first 18.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Dec 23, 2014)

Dr Funky said:


> Parker219 said:
> 
> 
> > Why didn't you throw up a NO 56K warning?!?!
> ...


 
For people with slow internet connections, this thread will take a week and three days to load due to the number of pictures.  It's customary to place a "Pic Heavy" warning for people that still have dial-up, and consequently still watch UHF television, and play ColecoVision.


----------



## MichaelHenson (Dec 23, 2014)

Dr Funky said:


> where should the horizon usually be? in the middle correct?


I believe the reference was in reference to your tilted horizons, not necessarily that you should move the horizon in the frame. Try to be sure that your horizon line is level when shooting...if it's not, then take the time to fix it in post-processing. Also, some of the HDR was overdone and distracted from the set...

In my opinion, a photo set like this isn't going for artistic value. It's photojournalism...So focus on exposing the photo properly, keeping your horizon level, and letting the photos tell the story. You have some great photos that are very eye opening, don't overdo the processing and detract from that.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mingxuan (Dec 24, 2014)

I like th pic with STOP!


----------



## Stormchase (Dec 24, 2014)

Number 146 really got my attention lol. Nah really I got half way through and just speed scrolled. I lost interest then. I do like and respect getting this subject and i have risked my life at times to get shots like this outside the French quarter in New Orleans. It was more the mood of 2am. It would be nice to add some artistic creation to a shot. It can be done and would make viewers stop and look at it. not speed scroll.


----------



## Dr Funky (Dec 28, 2014)

awesome! thanks for the advice everyone!!


----------

